# If you have a Silver E39 with mesh wheels, get in here.



## samps (May 17, 2004)

Ok, so, please post pics of your mesh wheels on your silver E39's.

I'm looking into these:

Chrome:








Hyper Silver:









So anything similar would be a big help. Please post sizes too. I'm looking at 18's and 19's.

TIA


----------



## fixdaserver (Oct 19, 2003)

http://www.bimmerfest.com/photos/data/3069/8113DSC00204.JPG?8568


----------



## samps (May 17, 2004)

Thanks for the pic, I'm looking for more mesh style like the above.


----------



## jun (Oct 10, 2002)

*my 03 540 + BBS RS-GT*

[


----------



## batmanm3 (Jan 28, 2004)

Any luck on finding a good source?

Check out the Tirerack.com website as you can see each wheel on your model car.(at least in side view anyways)

I like the BBS rims...The TSW are variations on that theme.

Let me know if you find a good/cheap source in Vancouver.


----------



## samps (May 17, 2004)

Hey Jun, that's exactly what I'm looking for, I saw some pics of your rims in another post from doing a search. Do you have any more side shots of your rims? I go to tirerack.com and check their, but it's not the same as someone taking their own pics.

Those are 18's correct?


----------



## jun (Oct 10, 2002)

*here's some more*



samps said:



> Hey Jun, that's exactly what I'm looking for, I saw some pics of your rims in another post from doing a search. Do you have any more side shots of your rims? I go to tirerack.com and check their, but it's not the same as someone taking their own pics.
> 
> Those are 18's correct?


I took some shots today, but they are still in my camera. These pics are about 3 months old but have never been posted before.

Yes, these are 18x8.5 and 18x9.5 with Goodyear F1 GS D3 in 245/40 and 275x35.


----------



## m5next (Oct 9, 2003)

*Fm-10 8.5/18 9.5/18*



samps said:


> Ok, so, please post pics of your mesh wheels on your silver E39's.
> 
> I'm looking into these:
> 
> ...


----------

